# fountian pen



## smw6442 (Dec 30, 2011)

i have a question on the fountain pens..when u start to put the together do u leave the ink out ..i heard u  do until u r ready to use them.. steve


----------



## 76winger (Dec 31, 2011)

smw6442 said:


> i have a question on the fountain pens..when u start to put the together do u leave the ink out ..i heard u  do until u r ready to use them.. steve



Yes. You don't want to load them with ink until ready for use. You also don't want to let them sit around loaded for very long, as the ink will dry out.


----------

